# Plan for my 90 gallon



## roscoe (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm about to start a 90 gallon tank(48l x 18w x 25t). For lighting, I'm thinking of using 3 of the 96 watt retro kits. The kits will be staggered of course and I do plan on using pressurized co2. I'm looking at the PFO powercompact retrofit kits. I would like to grow anything I want, within reason of course  
Would this be enough light on my tank? What would be the best way to stagger them? They will be mounted inside my canopy.
Thanks


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Roscoe,

Your best bet is 4x55pc kit, a 48" Tek Light: 4-54W T5 HO kit, or 2x150MH pendents. Light spread is one of the most important things for lighting in my opinion. Staggering light is going to be a pain in the long run.

jB


----------

